# PSU's (Desktop Power Supplies)



## RainstormZA (31/1/19)

So it came to the time to replace old or faulty hardware.

My Gigabyte Odin 750w PSU died yesterday, after serving me faithfully for just over 8 years.

When I went to look for replacements, to my surprise, I did not find one Gigabyte psu on the tech market. Just a couple brands unknown to me - Huntkey, Raidmax, you name it. Why are there no Gigabyte psu's being sold? 

I had to opt for the more expensive brand known to me for their durability and long warranty - Corsair. Coolermaster is decent, in my opinion. I even have the Corsair Vengeance ram modules. 

All the well known brands I used to know are disappearing. What's happening here? I've been out the IT sector for far too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (31/1/19)

I've had my Corsair 750W PSU since 2011 and still going strong. Very good PSU imo. One of the best out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/1/19)

zadiac said:


> I've had my Corsair 750W PSU since 2011 and still going strong. Very good PSU imo. One of the best out there.


My new psu, R200 less than what I was quoted so a win here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (31/1/19)

I have a "super flower" psu, never heard of it. The only reason I have it is because wootware suggested it and it's certified

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/1/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have a "super flower" psu, never heard of it. The only reason I have it is because wootware suggested it and it's certified


Yeah I saw it on Wootware this morning. Gave me a good chuckle though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks (31/1/19)

When shopping for a new PC PSU, find out who actually makes the model you're after. Corsair is mostly rebranded Seasonic or Channel Well both of which are very good. FSP is also worth mentioning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/1/19)

BubiSparks said:


> When shopping for a new PC PSU, find out who actually makes the model you're after. Corsair is mostly rebranded Seasonic or Channel Well both of which are very good. FSP is also worth mentioning.


Interesting, @BubiSparks. What of Raidmax and Huntkey?


----------



## BubiSparks (1/2/19)

@RainstormZA
Raidmax is a rebrand made by: Sun Pro, Andyson, ATNG, Topower.
Huntkey is made by: Huntkey and Shenzen Chi Yuan.

My info about Corsair yesterday is not quite correct. Corsair do design PSU's and have them manufactured by Seasonic and Channel Well, so they are not rebrands.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/2/19)

Yesterday I opened up my seagate poratble harddisk and found a samsung harddrive in it !!!


----------



## RainstormZA (1/2/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Yesterday I opened up my seagate poratble harddisk and found a samsung harddrive in it !!!



Whaaaat? Lol, I think Seagate owns Samsung now. Just send them an inquiry and see what they say.

Oooh just had a Google




https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2011/12/20/2648216/seagate-samsung-hdd-deal-complete

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

I still prefer western digital over Seagate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

